# OT: IRC - Session

## gentop

Hi,

ich entschuldige mich lieber gleich im Voraus für diesen Thread...

Schaut mal unter http://www.sd.irc.de.vu/bitchchecker nach! Da fällt einem nichts mehr zu ein  :Laughing: 

//gentop

----------

## psyqil

<schnipps> SCHWEISSE!  :Shocked: 

 :Very Happy:  Und das gleich nach dem Essen... danke, gentop!

----------

## Pamino

Ne, so dumme Menschen kann es nicht geben.... ^^

----------

## Mindphaser

fällt schwer ein zu glauben, aber doch, sowas gibts

auch WENN die Story da ein fake sein sollte

----------

## Hippi@Bacarni

Das war ja mal richtig lustig.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Ich kann nicht mehr...

Wer Deutsch-Leistung hat, muß ja auch nicht umbedingt was von Computern verstehen  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Also ich halte das für gestellt. So ... Menschen kann es gar nicht geben. Oder doch?

----------

## chrib

Das ist zwar amüsant zu Lesen, aber trotzdem bezweifel ich, dass es sich wirklich zugetragen haben soll.

----------

## Freiburg

Jepp ist sau komisch, aber irgendwie schon viel zu übertrieben um wahr zu sein, oder ist es vielleicht gerade desshalb wahr?

Immerhin der erste Teil von wegen Sommerzeit könnte bei mäßigen Englischkenntnissen und 0 Computerverständniss sein.

Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das 90% aller Windowsuser nicht wissen was 127.0.0.1 für ne Netzwerkadresse ist...

----------

## gentop

 *Mindphaser wrote:*   

> WENN die Story da ein fake sein sollte

 

Das ist KEIN Fake  :Exclamation: 

//gentop

----------

## slick

 *gentop wrote:*   

> Das ist KEIN Fake  

 

Zuverlässige Quelle?

----------

## gentop

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *gentop wrote:*   Das ist KEIN Fake   
> 
> Zuverlässige Quelle?

 

Ich hab den Link von meinem Programmierpartner - der ist oft in dem IRC-Channel...

//gentop

----------

## Mindphaser

trotzdem kann da jemand ne Show abgezogen haben, so als Nachäffung wie dumm Hopper sind.

Ich sag nur das es sein KANN, natürlich gibt es auch Leute die wirklich so dumm sind... Deutsch-LK ist da egal, wie gut man inner Schule ist hat nichts mit den IQ zu tun.

Das der 26 ist glaube ich aber nicht, nicht wenn das keine Show war.

----------

## xmoy

 *gentop wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*    *gentop wrote:*   Das ist KEIN Fake   
> 
> Zuverlässige Quelle? 
> 
> Ich hab den Link von meinem Programmierpartner - der ist oft in dem IRC-Channel...

 

Hat sich so zugetragen, dieser Typ hat aber mit Sicherheit alle verarscht.

----------

